# Gain Weight - How far Health powders take??



## prashantisonline (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi,
I want to gain some weight (not any virtual meaning, I literally want to gain weight!). I just need some advice from those who have tried health powders like body plus, body grow etc. etc.
This is very essential for me. Please advise at your earliest and honest please.
I thought digit forum is best community for people like me (in early twenties). Forgive me if this topic looks rediculous on a tech forum.
 Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 17, 2005)

*hey ....*

@ prashanth: Hey dude .. try protinex if u want a good protein supplement..
U can also try powders like creatine .. but be careful not to take overdose like whats more than advised . Creatine is a very powerful muscle building powder .. gr8 builders like ronnie coleman use it.. So be careful with creatine ..

THIS IS A REAL STORY 

A small story is that  a guy took more than the avg of creatine .. then the very week he succumbed to death becoz his nerves and veins blew up and finally burst resulting in a fatal death ... His corpse was so ugly ..all flesh torn away ..  His body seemed to be unusually large than before even at death..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2005)

Untill Jan 2004, i was skinny, only 50 KG fora a boy of 19 years old, I used to look a lot bad, but the body & figure was flexible

Then came the "Go fat" Program, my friends suggested

1) Drink Bear & alchohal

2) Protein Drinks

3) Go for Harmonal check, it could be genetic, but my sisters & dad mom are healthy

Then, after a big maditation, I decided to leave Junk food & started eating Meat, Pure Home made Awadhi Cousin, I  now even make it myself

Now I m a happy 66 KG Techie

Simple, stick to home food & protein, the only Health drink I ever took was complan, do not drink proteinx without doctors advice, it might affect & stay away from suplements, they will affect U if U don't do the gym


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2005)

Well First Off This Should Have Been Posted In the General Discussion Section But Being A Newbie Plzz Do Read The Rules First Mate  

@prashantisonline.....The Best Way To Gain Weight is Naturally I.e Consuming Proteinacious Food Like Eggs (A Must),Soya Bean,Chicken,Fresh Fruits like Banana,Chikoo's Etc.....Not Much Idea For Veg Stuff's(Sorry Pal)......The Meals U Are Taking should be completely dedicated cause if u break a routine The Definetly The Body Will Wear Back to its original Form.....Take Ample Rest and Dont Stress out or Run or Sweat Out More Than Required.....Plenty of water....But as hack3r said creatin Is a Protein Supplemt And a Very Costly One I must add.....It is required To gain fast bulk but It also Reuires Gym Work Outs as well to Give a proper shape to ur body....And a Excess of These Supplements Would Mean Drastic Effects Later On (As My Gym Instructor Told me)  

The Best Way Is The Natural Way And What better than Home Food Mate  So My Advice Would Be to Consult A Ditecian For a Perfect And Balanced Programme  Good Luck And Welcome to The Forum 8)


----------



## pimpom (Jan 17, 2005)

Having looked after many seriously ill people including cancer patients, I've found Complan to be a very good nutrition supplement. The result of regular intake of Complan can be seen even by casual observation.

Of course, as others have already suggested, a balanced diet from natural foods is essential, along with moderate exercise. Stay away from steroids and artificial body-building medication unless it's specifically prescribed by your doctor. Have regular eating, sleeping and working habits.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 17, 2005)

Being a 15kg overweight I would recommend you to eat lotsa non-veg food...
And drink milk and eat Breakfast with butter.....

*Don't drink beer as it can get addictive...
+ I don't think many parents will agree to the idea...
+ You may end up getting someone pregnant*  

But do keep exercising ... Because you wanna increase your weight not your stomach...

I am overweight.. But I'm fine coz I exercise regularly....
I just eat too much.....


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok i was a really skinny dude at 58 now i am 69 plus and i have lost weight.............it is the never ending saga of wanting what you do not have and having what you do not want........

The advise to stick to natural stuff is the best because all other dietary supplements will tend to put on weight quickly and shed it even quicker......

A good body building schedule and natural foods such as eggs, soya foods, rice, milk, chicken (not the fried stuff but boiled)...........please try to understand that junk food will not only make you FAT but it will also make you sick and is unhealthly to have it as a part of regular meals...............

.it does not mean that do not eat it (junk food, fried stuff) but just do it in moderation..........


----------



## pimpom (Jan 17, 2005)

One more thing. It's OK if you want to gain some weight, but don't let it become an obsession and prevent you from enjoying life.

I was always very thin when I was younger. I'm rather short but with my weight hovering around 50kg, I was quite skinny. But I never let it bother me as long as I was in good health. In fact, I was quite a ladies' man    I used to sing and play the guitar (lead and bass), danced, played badminton and table tennis reasonably well. In short, ENJOY LIFE !

BTW, if you smoke, quit now ! I used to smoke 50-60 cigarrettes a day, but quit several years ago and immediately started gaining weight. Maybe you're not a smoker, but ask yourself if you have any habits that may be keeping your weight low.


----------



## klinux (Jan 18, 2005)

ok most important advice i can give is get professional help from trained gym professionals and consult with ur doc on the excercises u might be permitted to do . Going to any ordinary gym without a proper trainer would never help . i suggest a gym cause , most people who want to gain weight , get out of control and gain too much or not so well in shape . plus it shouldnt be a short term course and u should go gradually through it . if u go the professional way now , it will help maintain your body not only for a short period , but healthy for a longer period . similar to buying a HDD with Long warranty and higher speed and capacity .

anyways , not sure how many people eat beef in india , but that a good way to gain . i dont mean gobbling all the time , but occasionally . else from what i have seen personally , working in call centers , with ur behind stuck to the chair for 8+ hours will automatically make u gain weight . 

just kurious . why wanna gain weight ? if its for urself and ur health its fine , but most guys i have seen wanna gain/lose weight , build their body and go on non-veg free diet is koz they wanna impress girls , and once they get rejected , they go back to old ways . so i hope your reasons are genuine and you want it for healthy reasons rather than wealthy ones


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 18, 2005)

Totally agree with our friend klinux..............a poor instructor could do you more harm than good.............it would be better to start training/exercising after reading a good body building starters manual...........


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 18, 2005)

just goto a std gym which is acknowledged by ppl you know..just decide on two three factors ...

1. A good dym with lotsa equipments and expert masters
2. Where the fees is not too high .. say around 300
3.  And finally they must see tht u gain 2-4 kg per month ..give u a diet chart & exercise chart .. some safety lockers etc ..  You can get all these for 300/-pm 

BTW make sure you are at the gym every single day if u have any idea of impressing girls with muscles


----------



## sunnydiv (Jan 19, 2005)

well, i used to be 45 - 50, 

now 1 yr later i am 75 +

how, well, i go out of home once in a month, sit at once place, n eat a lot, 

recepie for the geek ones


----------



## pimpom (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, a geek can easily get fat just sitting in front of his computer 15 hrs a day, eating heaps of greasy junk food and avoiding any form of exercise. But most of the fat will be low down in the belly and I don't think that's the kind of weight-gaining program prashantisonline needs ...


----------



## amitsaudy (Jan 19, 2005)

Go for a course of nandrolone.(Deca Durabolin from Cadila)
It is a topical steroid.
But ya have to workout and eat like a dog otherwise.....
Get councelling from your family doctor.
But no doctor is gonna reccomend steroids so its up to u.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2005)

amitsaudy said:
			
		

> Go for a course of nandrolone.(Deca Durabolin from Cadila)
> It is a topical steroid.
> But ya have to workout and eat like a dog otherwise.....
> Get councelling from your family doctor.
> But no doctor is gonna reccomend steroids so its up to u.



Ok Listen Here Mate.....No Doctor Or For That Matter Any person would recommend ya Anabolic Steroids (Unless That Person Has No Other Advice to Give Ya)......These Are Like Drugs and Are highly Addictive and Have Defintie Side Effects And Eventually Death At Later Stage ......These Are The Artificial Drugs To Inject To Add Those Extra Hormones To ur Body and They grow Hugely At a Abonormal Rate And Then Later Cuase a Big Addiction,Even Side Effects Like Hair Loss,Increased Acne,Etc.

Remeber This is The Short Cut For Gaining Weight But The Later Will Be a Long Cut To Ur Life(And a Very Painful One That Is) ........So Be Careful While Advising


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 19, 2005)

amitsaudy said:
			
		

> Go for a course of nandrolone.(Deca Durabolin from Cadila)
> It is a topical steroid.


 its my personal opinion that all types of steriods should be *avoided*...
 

Natural is the best way to go it might take time but you will get there. Quick options never last long.



			
				amitsaudy said:
			
		

> well, i used to be 45 - 50,
> 
> now 1 yr later i am 75 +
> 
> ...



    dude you have actually hit jackpot with this solution but please dont go recommending steriods...


----------



## swatkat (Jan 19, 2005)

No Steroids and those crappy Tele Shopping Powders.Don't bother too much about ur weight (or the lack of it!  ),it's well and good if ur healthy.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 19, 2005)

If u want a simple tip - *VISIT A DIETICIAN!* 

It will be expensive though.......


----------



## amitsaudy (Feb 13, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> amitsaudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh
When did i say that.
Rohanbee why are you fibbing in my name.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok everyone is correct about eating home made food and stuff. My advice would be not  to go for any kind of artificial tablets / foods / steroid,  etc. Also to become healthy donot take bear / alcohol this will only make your belly look round and nothing good will it do to your body.

Discontinue any habit which you might have for smoking cigaratee / Pan Masala / etc. this is farmful to your body as well as effects the weight and strongness of your body.

Do some *YOGA* if possible. Join some yoga classes offered for Free by some organisations.

Sleep in time and wake-up in time, don't sit in front of your computer whole night, etc, etc.


----------

